# Tradition (sears) Electric



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

As some of you might remember, I'm a little partial to any electric watches that contain the Landeron 4750 Swiss electric movement.

So here is another recent purchase: a Tradition Electric. Tradition was a Sears, Roebuck & Co. brand and the L4750 is marked as such.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice Paul









Love the `Electric` markers


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Me too!

Are these mainly gold coloured?

Be nice to see them in SS...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

No, they are not all gold...although this Tradition is.

Most of the watches containing the L4750 seem to have wacky dials and hands, irrespective of watch maker...it's one of the reasons I like these electric watches.









Here's a trio waiting for attention (







), all with the L4750. Two are s/steel...as are my Wittnauer Electro-Chrons and several others.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i like that especially the Aladdin sane zig zag on the dial

bowie


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

wicked Paul, I too love those markers. Any chance of a movement shot.

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

foztex said:


> wicked Paul, I too love those markers. Any chance of a movement shot.
> 
> Andy


By all means Andy....









It's the same as this one but marked "Sears, Roebuck & Co." instead of Clinton.

Quite interesting this: Rene Rondeau of "The Watch of the Future" fame likened the L4750 to a very early Hamilton prototype known as the EM-1. You can read about this on the NAWCC Internet Horology Chapter forum, where I posted a few questions earlier this week ---> here


----------

